# Will 550d be discontinued?



## adroid28 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Just wondering if anyone knows about that...

Dionysis


----------



## Astro (Jun 12, 2012)

yes


----------



## adroid28 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## adroid28 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok that puts me into panic mode!! Do you think there is any reason that I should avoid buying the 550d? Yes I know that is subjective buti would like to hear others opinions...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 13, 2012)

it really depends on what you want, how cheap you can get it relative to the 600D and the new 650D, your budget etc. 
vague questions get vague advice at best

more info = better advice


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 13, 2012)

eventually. Its a Legendary Entry level camera for its time.


----------



## koolman (Jun 13, 2012)

In my opinion, the 550d was one of the best "bang for buck" bodies of the past 4 years. 

Stellar IQ, ISO 3200 totally usable, today you can get it for $599 !!


----------



## rubidium (Jun 13, 2012)

550D is ending.

600D is sticking around to take its place in the lineup.


----------

